# Touring Sandanavia



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

We are undertaking a tour of Denmark, Finland,Sweden and possibly Norway. We have a CCI card does this cover us for these countries? We have heard that in Sweden you have to buy the Swedish equivalent as they do not accept the CCI. Anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It does not but don't go wasting your money on a Scandanavian card, there are plenty of sites which do not demand it but if you are really stuck you can buy them at the site that demands it.

peedee


----------



## Eggnog (Apr 20, 2008)

Harley Dave and I had a yakker about this recently in the Ferry Tickets forum. Have a look at 'Scandlines Germany - Denmark'. The card is easy to obtain and costs nothing. So if you don't need to use it, you've lost nothing. It's a no-brainer! There's more in the Scandinavian Touring sub-thread if you burrow into it.

Good luck

Eggnog


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well I had to buy mine in 2004, rather unnecessary as it turned out. I was never asked for it again at the majority of camp sites I subsequently used. 
I have just googled it and I cannot find a free one. You are not getting mixed up with the International Camping Carnet are you? Again I was never asked for that either.

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Two very good articles by Boff might be of interest to you:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-61611.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-61493.html

G


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Pedee

I think whats meant is that you can have one sent free to you here in the UK. When you have to use it at a site you then validate it with a sticker for the current year for the price of (I think it was about 70 Krone - We did ours in Denmark) We have always been asked for it - It also gives you discounts on some items - It also means that you dont have to leave your passport and can pay on departure.

Sonja


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Sonja, perhaps it all depends on how long you are staying, I was mainly one nighting so mostly paid when checking in. I did have my International Carnet with me but I don't think it is recognised in Scandanavia. I was never asked for passports.

peedee


----------

